# Lets see your Alfa Romeo



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

There seems to be a 'show us your...' of every car manufacturer except Alfa Romeo, so i'll start..

Here's mine. Post yours.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's my little GTV Twinspark


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

johnsastra16v said:


> There seems to be a 'show us your...' of every car manufacturer except Alfa Romeo, so i'll start..
> 
> Here's mine. Post yours.


very nice,i do like gt in red ,dont see many at all and that looks like a good example,what col leather you got tan?


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> very nice,i do like gt in red ,dont see many at all and that looks like a good example,what col leather you got tan?


Thanks.
Its got black heated leather, which i preferred as i dont like the tan leather.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

I like this thread.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Deanoecosse said:


> Here's my little GTV Twinspark


That GTV looks fantastic!:driver: I've always had a soft spot for 1 of these but finding a decent one like this is not at all easy.

Here's mine:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful Ti.

My friend has one exactly the same but wit h black leather. its was him and his 159 that convinced me to move from vauxhalls to Alfa Romeo


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

My old 156 2.0TS


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My Dads 159 2.2 JTS



Interior





What a machiiiiiiiiiiiine! :argie:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Cant post pics of mine yet needs to much attention but its lovely thing to drive even the selespeed works


----------



## jmason (Nov 23, 2012)

My 159 Lusso


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

My old GTA which I hugley miss:



Ben


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a gorgeous GTA. Love the wheels. I'm looking for a set of those for my GT


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Fantastic looking GTA. Nice colour and rare in the estate version (SW is it?)


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

My 1.9 JTDM ;-)


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My GTV, it's been like this for about a year, it is on the road but needs a full respray


----------



## Mickle (Oct 8, 2008)

Wales :driver:


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

We have a one owner, 70K, 52 plate, 156 2.0 petrol in our family, that needs a new home.

Any interest? - Birmingham area.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Just fitted my coilovers


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

damn they must rub


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

dillinja999 said:


> damn they must rub


Nope, no rubbing at all.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wow. Such beautiful beautiful cars.


----------



## Wozzathelad (Jan 13, 2009)

My old GTA. Fantastic car


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Some lovely motors here, always had a soft spot for Alfa's.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

This... Alfa Romeo 75 1.8 Turbo. Left hand drive, rear wheel drive, limited slip diff and SZ alloys. 1988 mad 66k kilometres on the clock.










And...


















Alfa Romeo 147GTA, quite highly modified and running 290bhp & 259ft/lbs.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

The new one


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

My Old 156 2.4 JTD










My old 156 2.4 JTD Sportwagon










And my current 1.9 GT


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Danman said:


>


Im really sorry 

Ive just had a moment over your car :argie:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Ha ha no worries mate, i do all the time...


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My Alfa history over the last 14 years

1998 GTV








2004 156








2003 156 GTA








200 156








1999 GTV V6








2001 147








2005 156








1999 2.0 GTV









I still own the last car which is in a rather sorry state bodywork wise but should be getting a ful respray sometime in the near future.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sum rather lovely cars there matey.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

I would actually love a red GTV V6 right now


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the latest of mine...
BMW Grey wheels, Cloverleaf headlights and HIDs added again


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

johnsastra16v said:


> I would actually love a red GTV V6 right now


Was a good motor, becoming far less common now, they made plenty of GTVs but the numbers are going down quite fast now so get in quick.


----------



## Bspointer (Dec 1, 2012)

Couple of my GQV





(Apologies about the dodgy number plate blanking, can't remember doing it :lol: )


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

I hope you are all entering the monthly detailing competition on Alfaowner!

http://www.alfaowner.com/Forum/car-...tailing-competition-post-your-entry-here.html


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sum lovely motors here, never owned a alfa, wife had a punto 53 plate the electrics were horrendous, have the Italians sorted that out now?


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

That is a nice car!!! Is that an Alfasud? And is that the original paint?


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

*my Mito*


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

ibiza55 said:


> Sum lovely motors here, never owned a alfa, wife had a punto 53 plate the electrics were horrendous, have the Italians sorted that out now?


Well I've been driving Italian cars and bikes for 14 years and not had any electrical issues but that Punto is in the same age group..



GazGJ said:


> That is a nice car!!! Is that an Alfasud? And is that the original paint?


GTV


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

ibiza55 said:


> Sum lovely motors here, never owned a alfa, wife had a punto 53 plate the electrics were horrendous, have the Italians sorted that out now?


Yes, but getting away from the stereotype of bad/unreliable cars they have not. Owned my Brera for nearly 2 years and its been more reliable than my Audi S3 and Megane 225 sport.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I had the 147 a while and at 105000 miles the only problem with it was a back caliper sticking


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

GazGJ said:


> That is a nice car!!! Is that an Alfasud? And is that the original paint?


She's an 82 GTV6 with a 3.3 litre stage 3 Autodelta engine. Autodelta CR gearbox. All the brakes and suspension done to suit. Unfortunately I had to let her go as I had no place to keep her from the elements so she started to rot


----------



## dareme89 (May 16, 2014)

My Alfa


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

More pics please Dareme89


----------



## dareme89 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Ain't she just a beaut!?


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

My 156 Station Wagon.

Used as a second car. Only a 1.6 twin spark, but I love driving it :driver:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

That engine is just amazing.


----------



## mattkidd (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's my Alfa Romeo MiTo T-jet (155BHP)


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my GTV V6 I'm restoring at present.

When I bought her


















Paintwork corrected.



















Engine before










Engine After










Interior Before










Interior After










Wheels powdercoated and callipers refurbed










Still a long long way to go yet, she's in the paint shop at present getting the CUP body kit fitted.

TBC

Ps I've owned a few Alfas in my time here's a quick montage of them:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

That GTA looks great. I have seen them with red seats before, but never red dash and doors.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

This was my old 156 Selespeed...

Pic was taken after a wash - this was back before I even knew what detailing was!





Only failure I had was the hydraulic actuator for the gearbox at 124,000. Was a sweet car with a wonderful engine, I loved it.

Only paid £1750 for it and they wanted £2500 for the gearbox repair so unfortunately it went to the scrappers. Really hoping the new Guilia saloon in the pipeline can compete with the big marques as I'd love to own another Alfa.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Some lovely Alfa's on this thread they really have style.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> This was my old 156 Selespeed...
> 
> Pic was taken after a wash - this was back before I even knew what detailing was!
> 
> ...


Isn't that a 147 interior in the second picture?


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

New one of mine, with BBS CH wheels


----------



## dve4572 (Jan 1, 2013)

White 2.4 10v was the risk i took as i just loved the way it looked.ALL of them have been much much more reliable than many vw/audis i had before.

The GTV,hmm? i couldn't beleive how well it gripped when you gave it some welly on the twisty bits.
Last i saw it was a rerun of fifth gear they were talking about pinnifarina and theres vicki driving it. Seat belt right between her .....arms shall we say.


----------



## Alfie1 (Sep 22, 2009)

My 147 after some 50.Cal Cover-Up Filler Glaze & 50.Cal Pentawax :thumb:


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

One of mine from Italian Masters last week.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Danman said:


> One of mine from Italian Masters last week.


Is that the Alfa 8C red or just the light?

Looks stunning


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danman said:


> One of mine from Italian Masters last week.


Was good to chat to you there mate. Added you on Facebook so you should know who i am.

This thing inspired me to get my 159 project moving or sell up for a brera


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alfa male said:


> Here's my GTV V6 I'm restoring at present.
> 
> When I bought her
> 
> ...


I need more! Full write up?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

edition_25 said:


> I need more! Full write up?


Ha ha will do. I've got a restoration thread running on Alfaowner forum and intended on posting a full write here when finished.

But as a teaser I've had the CUP kit painted today


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

edition_25 said:


> Was good to chat to you there mate. Added you on Facebook so you should know who i am.
> 
> This thing inspired me to get my 159 project moving or sell up for a brera


Cheers mate, hope to catch up at the next one!


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Alfa male said:


> Is that the Alfa 8C red or just the light?
> 
> Looks stunning


Nope, just good light!


----------

